# ugj



## danielle l. (Apr 14, 2008)

hello, i love this site. i have recently purchased a 55 gal. tank & i wanted to install ugj can anyone help. i already purchased thr rio 2100 pump. what size pvc do i purchase & i haven't been able to find the marineland ug prefilter kit my LFS told me they were discountinued. how do i post pics of my tank, fish etc. i have a fluval 305 in the center & 2 standard hang on filters on each end. any help, advice would be appreciated. thanx


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't know if it is the right one because I haven't recieved them yet. But I think this is it,
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4585+4635&pcatid=4635


----------



## trippingpara (Apr 4, 2008)

G-Man said:


> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4585+4635&pcatid=4635


That's the one I used. As for the PVC, I used 1/2" PVC. However, the Rio 2100 pump has a 3/4" outlet. I used a fitting and some rubber line to connect the Rio 3/4" fitting to the 1/2" PVC. I know many others just stayed with the 3/4" PVC. You can post pics by putting "Img/" in front of the url of your picture followed by "/Img" (don't use the quotes around the word Img like I did here). The Fluvel 305 should be plenty for a 55g, but some extra HOBs as back up isn't a bad idea. What kind of HOBs do you have?


----------



## danielle l. (Apr 14, 2008)

hey thanks for the help. i'm a new bee can u tell me what is HOBs. this forum rocks! another question i'm having trouble finding out what type of media to get to put in my trays, rite now i hav carbon in 1 basket, the ceremic rings, & the foam sponges there is 1 basket left, what do i put in it.


----------



## trippingpara (Apr 4, 2008)

danielle l. said:


> hey thanks for the help. i'm a new bee can u tell me what is HOBs. this forum rocks! another question i'm having trouble finding out what type of media to get to put in my trays, rite now i hav carbon in 1 basket, the ceremic rings, & the foam sponges there is 1 basket left, what do i put in it.


Welcome to the world of fish! HOBs are "Hang On Back" filters. You stated earlier that you are using a Fluvel 305 and two hang on filters. I was just curious as to what kind of hang on filters you are using. As far as media goes, that is a fairly personal choice. I don't use carbon at all (it takes any medications you might have to use out, and they don't last very long at all - many people put carbon in and just leave it there - which is pretty useless). In my canister I use two different types of foam (1 with bigger holes and 1 with smaller holes to help collect more of floating debris), bioballs for bacteria growth and my final piece is flossing media to make the water nice and crystal clear. There is a wide variety of choices so maybe some others can chip in with their thoughts. There's not necessarily a right or wrong choice of media but there is some that are better than others.


----------



## danielle l. (Apr 14, 2008)

oh thank u trippingpara be patient im a newbee i have an elite & whisper HOBs


----------



## trippingpara (Apr 4, 2008)

No problem, we were all newbies once (of course, twenty years later and I still feel like a newbie sometimes!) You're running a Fluvel 305 and an Elite and Whisper HOB on a 55g? Plus a Rio 2100 pump on a UGJ? That's some pretty good filtration. The average thought is to have enough filtration for double your tank...Not sure what model your HOBs are but I think you will definitely be in good shape! What are you planning to stock it with?

Since this is your first tank, make sure you read up on how to cycle your tank. There are a ton of threads on that topic. It's pretty important to cycle your tank correctly before you spend a ton of cash on your new fish.

Best of luck to you and keep writing to let us know how the tanks progressing!
Cheers


----------



## danielle l. (Apr 14, 2008)

thanx again trippinpara. what i did was i had a 20 gal. tank set up for 2 yrs. already. so i got the fluval 305 and hooked it up to my 20 gal. while my fish were still in there and let it run on that tank for 7 days. then i started to do wc 20 percent for 2 days. with the water i took out i put it in my new 55 gal. & took the already established elite & whisper HOBs and started them on the new tank as well to keep the water circulating so that it wont become stagnant and to keep all the good bacteria possible. i also took all the decorations directly from the old tank to the new tank without washing to keep the good bacteria. i put as much gravel from the old tank into mesh bags that i could and sat them in the tank on top of the sand (changed from gravel to sand) so that the bacteria could hopefully transfer onto the sand. i smoothly was able to allow my fish 1 by 1 to swim into a large plastic container and transfer them without any problems to the new tank. (they hav become used to swimming into the container being thats how i remove them from the tank when needed, they trust me  then i filled the rest of the tank with the existing 20 gal. tank water from the old tank! i checked my ph it was 7.4 and the temp. is around 80 degrees. i have 5 fish all together. very aggressive & territorial. i have been researching to find out the type of fish can u help? here are the pics.(also 1st time taking fish pics again pleas b understanding)

this 1 is a very bright orange with about 5 or 6 egg spots on the anal fin

















now this one is my favorite she(i call her she but now i think is a he :wink: ) is marbled & is a brownish, purplish, yellowish color, who also has @ least 6 eggspots. she is about 5".

















now this 1 is a little guy was a punnie little fry when i bought him a yr. ago & now is no mre than 1 1/2". he has 2 eggspots. very cute i love his color.

















now this guy here is the most territorial & aggressive one out the crew. he dont play no games. he has 6 eggspots & is 5"
















this 1 is maybe 3" and is a male Melanochromis Auratus if i'm not mistaken


----------



## trippingpara (Apr 4, 2008)

Good job cycling the tank.



danielle l. said:


> i have been researching to find out the type of fish can u help? here are the pics.(also 1st time taking fish pics again pleas b understanding)
> 
> this 1 is a very bright orange with about 5 or 6 egg spots on the anal fin


This is probably a Pseudotrophus estera or commonly called Red Zebra



danielle l. said:


> now this one is my favorite she(i call her she but now i think is a he :wink: ) is marbled & is a brownish, purplish, yellowish color, who also has @ least 6 eggspots. she is about 5".


This one could be a couple of different ones. It could be another zebra (Zebra Chizumulu) or it could be a Marmelade Cat (Labeotropheus fulleborni). I had one that looked just like it and it was a zebra but the Marmelade Cat is very similar looking.



danielle l. said:


> now this 1 is a little guy was a punnie little fry when i bought him a yr. ago & now is no mre than 1 1/2". he has 2 eggspots. very cute i love his color.


Looks like a Pseudotrophus likoma



danielle l. said:


> now this guy here is the most territorial & aggressive one out the crew. he dont play no games. he has 6 eggspots & is 5"


This one looks like an Electric Blue Hongi.



danielle l. said:


> this 1 is maybe 3" and is a male Melanochromis Auratus if i'm not mistaken


Looks like an Auratus to me.


----------

